# Are you losing it? ... the xtra few pounds



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It is simple for me. I live upnorth. It is our vegies season.
Every year i just eat lots of large fresh cheap vegies and lose 5 pounds. Now at 60 i admit there was room to lose 8-10 at the beginning of july. 5 down, a few more to go and i will do records climbs


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think you mean losing. For me, I lost 12 lbs directly from my mid section just by stopping my consumption of wheat products. I did nothing different than that. Now at 56, my wife says I look better than when I was 30.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the correction, french is my mother thong.
Yeah i lost an inch at the waste and there is 1 more to go.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> I think you mean losing. For me, I lost 12 lbs directly from my mid section just by stopping my consumption of wheat products. I did nothing different than that. Now at 56, my wife says I look better than when I was 30.


Carbs are the devil. Hail satan.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I gotta stop eating so much crap.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> I gotta stop eating so much crap.


We are adults, we make choices. I think it is a bit like smoking, just a bad habit.
The change is a challenge but our taste buds evolve and the salad starts to taste good without the garbage salad dressing. I just buy vegies daily and eat them mostly raw. 
It is good fast food, no preparation needed. I just eat frequently, 6-10 times a day and it kind of flushes our system. Doing it in the winter is hard but when it is hot, it just keps us from feeling the heat. With water melon there is no need to drink water we can simply eat it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"You get strong at the gym and thin in the kitchen". Someone once attributed this quote to astronaut Chris Hadfield... but I could not find the context. But it does make sense


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Mother Thong.... giggles

I've lost about 12 lbs this year following a pretty basic general diet...

Breakfast: Oatmeal, bananas, blueberries, and maple syrup... and a protein shake.

Lunch: Carbs! Pasta, maybe sweet potato summer shepherds pie

Dinner: No Carbs! I usually eat breakfast for dinner cause I love it. Eggs, spinach, and salsa is a staple. Another protein shake.

Snacks: Almonds/granola

I find that if i don't eat carbs for lunch my energy dwindles pretty terribly. I do ride to work most days, which is about 18 miles round trip.... and I lift or ride in the evenings as well. 

One big thing for me has been limiting myself on the weekends... I used to do "cheat days"... now I just limit myself to a cheat meal. Self control is tough, lol.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

eat sensibly and ride your bike as much as possible. Simple formula that works well for me.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I stopped eating after about 7 PM and lost 10 pounds. 66 years old, 5'9" tall and now 153 pounds. Eating late at night was putting the pounds on.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just had an organic chicken cutlet over a bed of greens with a little oil for dinner. Darn tasty. Get this ball rolling.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Everybody responds to different foods in different ways, but the one thing that seems to be pretty universal in our culture is our tendency to overeat. We associate value with volume and we want to get our money's worth. The obesity rate in the US is obscene and the volume=value mindset needs to change in order for us to correct the problem.

We also eat too fast. We need to slow down and realize when we're actually "full" and stop there instead of continuing to stuff in the food.

We should also be eating foods which are less manipulated by science, genetic modification and chemicals. 

Oh Jeez, it's not that simple.... Crap! 

How's this?... Eat less, exercise more!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, I'm gaining a few. I've been off my bike for almost four weeks with a really angry left hip joint and only got back on the bike last Thursday. Tomorrow, I'm on it again at Skyline Wilderness Park and I hope that there won't be any local fires this time!

It was a good time to be down since the air has been thick with acrid smoke from the huge Ranch fire around clearlake. With asthma, I have to be inside by afternoon when the winds bring the smoke in. Thankfully, the last two days have been clear.

I am an incorrigible eater of junk food, good food, fruit, toast with honey, anything that can't outrun me and huge amounts of exercise is the only thing between me and porky me. I gained almost eight pounds in the four weeks! Gonna be hard to lose it again since my hip is still a bit touchy.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

telemike said:


> I am an incorrigible eater of junk food, good food, fruit, toast with honey, anything that can't outrun me and huge amounts of exercise is the only thing between me and porky me.


This is me also. A short time ago, I was in a KILLER kickboxing class and I was in the best shape ever. I was a beast on my bike too. I moved twenty miles away from that neighborhood and my wife was freakin' out that I was continuing to use that gym. What can I say, it worked for me. I finally got sick of arguing so I stopped going and now my body is paying for it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

my mind, yes, weight, not so much 

I'm not overweight, so nothing to lose, which is fortunate cuz I like to eat .... mmm, can you say pizza 

I actually did go on a diet once, it was more of a change in my diet, started in nursing school when I realized I'd gotten fat. Over time I had picked up some pounds, being married and doing a lot of kayaking helped...

So what I realized was I was eating too much and too often. First I tried reducing quantity, which always helps; I was always a healthy eater, vegetarian since age twenty. Lost a few ounds, but still needed to lose more, so I decided to reduce the number of times I at each day.

What made the biggest difference was skipping breakfast, only drinking coffee in the am, I lost twenty pounds in a matter of months, then I plateaued. Next I stopped eating lunch and that was the ticket, dropped another ten pounds and stayed at that weight for the next fifteen years to this day.

Back then, "fasting" was considered bad, I can't tell you how many people said it was unhealthy to skip breakfast. There was literally no one who supported fasting. "Fast" forward a couple decades and now fasting is a trend, go figure.

So yeah, a couple cups of coffee in the morning, an apple or two in the mid day, then dinner, lots of dinner


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if riding, am losing

if not riding, am gaining

can't explain that


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> if riding, am losing
> 
> if not riding, am gaining
> 
> can't explain that


"Eat More Grime" might have somethin to do with it, haha


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Since I started riding seriously again (a year ago), I've lost around ten pounds. I mostly attribute it to riding, and not eating quite as much junk food or bad food in general. Also, I just don't eat quite as much. Feeling better about myself and less weight is easier on the knees, too.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

This isn't a question about sanity? OK, nevermind....


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chuckha62 said:


> I think you mean losing. For me, I lost 12 lbs directly from my mid section just by stopping my consumption of wheat products. I did nothing different than that. Now at 56, my wife says I look better than when I was 30.


Depends on how you looked at 30.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> "You get strong at the gym and thin in the kitchen". Someone once attributed this quote to astronaut Chris Hadfield... but I could not find the context. But it does make sense


Not sure of the source but totally agree.

Another problem is overeating after a solid ride. We assume that we shredded off 3000 calories but was probably closer to 800 or what not.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Crankout said:


> Depends on how you looked at 30.


Exactly like your avatar.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I reached my goal.
I am down to a 28 in waist, not bad at 60 
From 150 to 140 in 10 weeks.
It helps in the climbs.
I need to find new challenges, the tough ones are now regular.
I guess my new challenge is to stay away from chips.
I estimate i lost 5 pounds of fat, visible at the waist and 5 pounds of water visible at the ankles in my case.
Any secret to return grey hair to their original color?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

yyyy


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> "You get strong at the gym and thin in the kitchen". Someone once attributed this quote to astronaut Chris Hadfield... but I could not find the context. But it does make sense


I like that one.

I get strong In my mind so I can get up from the table before I get seconds


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

As long as you can eat more calories in 5 minutes than you can burn in an hour on your bike....dietary intake control will _always_ represent the main component of any weight loss attempt. Exercise (_any_ exercise) can be a helpful adjunct in appetite control and establishing a more appropriate metabolism, but weight loss is about calorie intake, not calorie burning.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

The only thing that has taken weight off for me is backpacking the Colorado Trail. I lost 20 lbs in 4 weeks. Mountain biking does nothing for my weight. I agree that for me it’s all about diet. I don’t snack and eat relatively well but I’m impatient (I like fast food at times because it’s fast and easy, not so much because I like greasy food). My portions are a big problem, and I eat too fast. I’m 52 5’8’’ 160. I lift weights twice a week, and ride, trail run, or hike once or twice a week. For me it’s not the “move more” part it’s the “eat less” part, and also “eat better”.


----------



## boyblunder (Dec 11, 2008)

This summer I was fat and sluggish. Did not really feel like riding that much and was really becoming a slug. My wife and I went on a low carb diet and really focused on the green veggies and paid attention to portion size. Learned that even though I was eating fairly healthy I was eating way too much and snacked way too much(well, the snacking was not really that healthy). Since the change I have gone from 223lbs to 191lbs and I have way more energy. Riding the bike more and running during the week as my schedule really limits my weekday riding. Incorporated some carbs back in but only in limited portions(I really like pasta). Amazing how much more I was eating compared to suggested serving size.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

56 years ole, Got into cycling this summer for a group event, have committed to a new lifestyle, and by that I mean eating, drinking and fitness. I Started at 290 (I’m 6’1”) and now am below 260. Would really like to get to that 220 to 230 range. I was riding a 30yr old bike and recently bought a Salsa Bucksaw to ride with a group of friends after trying out several bikes. 

In my youth I rode dirt bike enduros but am a really pokey and novice off-roader. You don’t realize how much of dirt bike riding is done with the throttle until you don’t have one... the fat bike helps with confidence on trails but my group is always waiting on me... oh well. 
Any discussions or suggestions are welcome. I live where winter can be pretty brutal so plan to join a health club with a spinning class. Need to stay motivated...


----------



## blutow (Oct 18, 2016)

If you’ve never tried logging the food you eat, I highly recommend it. My wife convinced me to try logging food last year and I dropped from 190 down to under 170 in a few months (I’m about 6’1”). Became a decent climber pretty quick. 

I used a phone app called “my fitness pal” and it’s free and makes logging food really easy. You can also link your Strava account to automatically upload rides into the app, so it shows your calorie balance w excercise. 

I really thought logging was dumb and too much trouble, but I got into it and it gives you great perspective on nutritional value and calories of different foods. Makes you think twice about 250 calories worth of chips when you can have a huge serving of fruit with half the calories. I don’t log all the time now, but it helped me establish habits and I have a much better feel for my food intake.


----------

